# Blindside or MSM solo?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm looking on DMO and was looking at MSM on the recommendation of @@Greendoc - but in the "people also bought" I see Blindside which is MSM and the active ingredient in Dismiss mixed together. Im noticing MSM solo is quite a bit cheaper, and also at a higher concentration.

I'm thinking I can get more bang for my buck just mixing in MSM with 2,4D and or Southern Speedzone and MSM, and probably also Prodiamine.

Alternately, since they both need watering in, just MSM And Prodiamine this time of year, followed up by MSM and Speedzone Southern later in the season?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Also, what is good for Poa killing?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

MSM is the better deal. I do not like the fixed ratio provided by the Blindside. You have flexibility with MSM solo. It is a good additive to Speedzone. It also plays well with Prodiamine.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Also, what is good for Poa killing?


Glyphosate when dormant.

For selective post-em, monument, katana, revolver, simazine, and I *think* rimsulfuron.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes on the Rimsufuron. Negate 37 WG is labeled for lawn use.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Yes on the Rimsufuron. Negate 37 WG is labeled for lawn use.


It is, but the label says small mixtures are not possible to get precise amounts of each herbicide, so the label says to mix the entire bottle into a main tank and then drain off the amount needed for spraying into the smaller tank. I would guess that you could still do it, but wanted to point out that the label isn't exactly helpful.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Buyer beware. I suspect that Qualipro just threw together Rimsulfuron DF and Metsulfuron DF in one bottle. Correct way to manufacture would be to granulate the two AI into a homogeneous particle. Note that once someone mixes any SU herbicide with water, there is an extremely short shelf life for that mixture. Revolver is a liquid SU, but the liquid is a petroleum oil emulsion. No water.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I pulled the trigger on Prodiamine 65 WG and Speedzone Southern and MSM solo. I looked at some of the others like Certainty etc. but I figure anything that survives the above, would be a situation where I can justify adding another bottle to the arsenal. I hit my own Poa with Dismiss and Imazequin, just to see if it will do anything.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@SCGrassMan Imazaquin, aka, Image, will work on poa annua but will likely take more than one application.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> @SCGrassMan Imazaquin, aka, Image, will work on poa annua but will likely take more than one application.


Yeah, I put it down with Dismiss. I'm sure it's going to take a few tries, but I also plan on hitting it with some Crosscut (2,4D and Triclopyr) if need be.

Dismiss says not to use with a surfactant, but it mostly rolled off the Poa, so I'm thinking only the Imazequin is going to do anything.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't think dismiss is labeled for poa control.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Also, crossbow is the 2,4d-tricolpyr combo, and it's not for poa control either.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I don't think dismiss is labeled for poa control.


Yeah that's more for the other stuff growing in the yard.

I'll see how the Imazequin works on it and address from there.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What happens if I tank mix MSM, Speedzone, and PRO-D, and then don't water in? Does the pro-d lose its effectiveness significantly?

Trying to decide if I can do everything in one spray or if I should break it up into two.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Are you referring to Prodiamine? If so, the label calls for 1/2" of rainfall or irrigation within 14 days.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Are you referring to Prodiamine? If so, the label calls for 1/2" of rainfall or irrigation within 14 days.


Yup, prodiamine. So if I wait a day or two to let the post emergents set up, that's ok?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

That's fine. Concerning rain or watering in - sooner the better.


----------

